# How to Get Speed While Snowboarding in Street



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Krazy said:


> Hey,
> 
> After my vacation,i came to my town and last night there was a pretty heavy snowfall in my town.I tried snowboaridng on street for 3rd time but i couldn' get any speed for jumping to wallrides and concrete "boxes".Other than drop in ramps and bungees any tips for getting speed?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Tow.
:hairy:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Harpoon a passing cross country skier.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Eat more beans....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I see a Darwin Awards nomination coming soon....


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

find a hill to go down.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

This should work


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Get a friend with a horse








get a friend with a bike








Make the wind your friend


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> ..Make the wind your friend


Now THIS looks like it has potential...


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Krazy said:


> Hey,
> 
> After my vacation,i came to my town and last night there was a pretty heavy snowfall in my town.I tried snowboaridng on street for 3rd time but i couldn' get any speed for jumping to wallrides and concrete "boxes".Other than drop in ramps and bungees any tips for getting speed?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> …..Make the wind your friend


Argo already addressed using wind power! :hairy:  :rofl4:


Argo said:


> *Eat more beans....*


:lol:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> Now THIS looks like it has potential...


Check the vids here, post #16 http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-season-recreation/80930-board-board-3.html


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Check the vids here, post #16 http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-season-recreation/80930-board-board-3.html


It looks great, like tons of fun,… but I keep seeing "_This_" clip whenever I think about kite boarding!   :facepalm1:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Get a friend with 4WD.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> It looks great, like tons of fun,… but I keep seeing "_This_" clip whenever I think about kite boarding!   :facepalm1:



Wait a sec... mmm... *converts*... thats 12 beaufort! :eyetwitch2::facepalm3:


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the morning laugh guys!! :jumping1:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

heres some crazy loc wake and snowboarders using a electric winch cable tow, done in a city park about a mile away from my house


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Tow.
> :hairy:


I can offer 50lb (thrust) solid rocket boosters)


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Rocket Powered Snowboard | Transworld Snowboarding

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Katehill (Jan 15, 2015)

Krazy said:


> Hey,
> 
> After my vacation,i came to my town and last night there was a pretty heavy snowfall in my town.I tried snowboaridng on street for 3rd time but i couldn' get any speed for jumping to wallrides and concrete "boxes".Other than drop in ramps and bungees any tips for getting speed?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You should try some artificial snow surface to enjoy snowboarding :cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------

